# My Exp with Ray Revis - NC



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. 

I have been getting queens directly from Charlie Harper.


----------



## BeehiveProject (Jun 7, 2011)

Have emailed him numerous times and yet, not response. Will be looking elsewhere ... same story in 2011 I see..


----------



## lfzebra (Nov 20, 2010)

I experienced exactly what you did, that is why I went to another supplier out of TN. It is sad that someone who has Mr Revis' reputation does a poor job of communicating with customers.


----------



## BeehiveProject (Jun 7, 2011)

Ray finally emailed me back, but, I already found another supplier. So, sale lost for him this time. I'll give him a try again when I expand.


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

It takes real persistence to get bees from Ray Revis. I was frustrated and pretty sure I might not have bees this year if he fell through, but he did not fall through. He's VERY busy. He has a day job, and he does the Bee Lab and conferences and everything else. We talked for a while when I picked up my nucs.
E-mailed first in January. Instant response and he puts me down for two.
Come April, I call him and he says that the first week of May he'll call me.
Come the middle of the second week of April, I walk around speed-dialing every so often for a couple days until I get him. He asked me if I had brought down my boxes. I was completely unaware I was ever supposed to do so, but we get it all straightened out. I arrive a couple hours later with my brood box.
He says they will be ready in a week.
Come a week and a half of them being there, I start the speed-dialing again. We get in touch and he gave me a cell #! Yay!
And after two weeks of them being there, we bring them home in our equipment! Yay!

I told my friend that he's only testing to make sure you have the persistence to deal with bees. It's much like trying to get in a testy hive! XD
And never bother leaving a message-- I think he gets so many, he never checks them.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I had hoped to convert a beeyard to Russians this year. So, a couple of months ago I emailed Ray asking about a late summer delivery of 25 queens. I asked about payment methods and if a deposit were required. 
I never got a reply. I am disappointed but I’ll try Russians another season from a different supplier. I’m not going to beg anyone to take my business.
I’m glad that Ray already has enough business but think he ought to remove his email address from his website. If he’s unwilling to respond to queries, it only serves to alienate potential customers.


----------

